#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-17
<Cracknel> The server at forum.ubuntu.ro is taking too long to respond.
<Cracknel> !ping
<Cracknel> ... n-avem robotei...
<stas> Cracknel: mie imi merge
<Cracknel> stas: a fost o chestie de vre-o doua minute
<vadallat> seara buna
<valeriumidrigan> Salutare tuturor
* valeriumidrigan changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: /nick valeriumidrigan
* Topic unset by valeriumidrigan on #ubuntu-ro
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-18
<ubuntu-visitor6> hello
<ubuntu-visitor6> e cineva aici?
<alinrus> http://www.gnome3.org/
<provid3r> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-19
<vadallat> seara buna
<Cracknel> stas: uita-te peste asta si peste ce module are deja: http://vanillaforums.org
<stas> Cracknel: nu e ce trebuie vanilla
<Cracknel> stiu ca avea niste module pentru asa ceva...
<Cracknel> si arata bine :))
<Cracknel> stas: pe asta cred ca l-am vazut http://vanillaforums.org/addon/voting-plugin
<stas> Cracknel: daca era problema numai in rating, scriam eu un modul de wordpress... vezi mai in detaliu ce-i stackoverflow
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-21
<domnukalu> Salut. E cineva on?
<ubuntu-visitor3> ?
<ubuntu-visitor3> sal
<ubuntu-visitor3> imi poate raspunde cineva la o intrebare cu privire la rkhunter
<ubuntu-visitor3> ?
<ubuntu-visitor3> ???
<ubuntu-visitor3> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????//
<ubuntu-visitor2> va salut din nou
<ubuntu-visitor2> va rog, ma poate ajuta cineva cu privire la rkhunter
<ubuntu-visitor2> de asemeni, ma tot chinui cu empathy
<ubuntu-visitor2> va rog  !
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-22
<Life> salut
 * Chriisti Hello ppl:))
 * Chriisti Hello ppl
<johnny_str> sal all, ma poate ajuta cineva pls? in privinta unui server cu apache si nginx..
<johnny_str> people, chear nimeni nu se pricepe in servere??
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-23
<matricks> salut lume
<matricks> imi puteti recomanda un file manager in genul lui krusader?
<matricks> care sa imi permita sa fac si editare ca root
<Jay`> b00?
* Jay` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: www.ubuntu.ro
<ovidiuul> sal
<ovidiuul> stie cineva cum pot face sa mearga sa copiez fisiere de pe samsung omnia II i8000 in ubuntu
<ovidiuul> am incercat punandu-l in modul storage si desi stie sa vada continutul nu poate sa copieze nush d c. nu merge nici macar cu gksu nautilus
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-16
<CIPRICUS> multumesc alinrus, dar am rezolvat. problema mea ca incepator era ridicol de simpla (am doar 2 saptamani de folosire a xubuntului - pana acum nu atinsesem linux!). in setarile tastaturii la limba romana nu observasem  ca daca fac clic pe sageata din dreptul "Romanian" se deschide o lista cu toate variantele de tastatura romanesti. Ar fi fost ridicol altfel !  
<CIPRICUS> e o limita de 4 tipuri de tastaturi care pot fi adaugate 
<CIPRICUS> solutia la propria-mi problema : http://cipricusdepo.blogspot.com/2012/01/blog-post.html
<CIPRICUS> daca aveti vreun blog dedicat utilizarii linuxului puneti va rog adresa aici
<DoctorD> nu e blog, dar mai dai la cei care nu stiu despre ce e vorba: http://www.ubuntus.zxq.net/
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-17
<pretender> buna ziua :)
<pretender> am mint 11 64bit,am descarcat libreOfice 3.4.5 si nu reusesc sa-l "desfac" cu gdebi,nu-mi apare 'gdebi' cand dau clik dreapta
<gili> ai instalat gdebi?
<pretender> nu cred
<pretender> sudo apt-get install gdebi?
<gili> instaleaza si o sa apara
<pretender> aia e comanda?
<gili> exact
<claudiu> dpkg -i package_file.deb
<claudiu> plus gdebi verifica in soft center sua cum e pe mint
<claudiu> daca e install
<claudiu> daca nu atunci baga-i un install
<pretender> curios,gdebi e instalat...
<pretender> claudiu:trebuie sa dau calea catre fisier.deb,nu
<pretender> ?
<claudiu> deschizi terminalul
<claudiu> si apoi cd catre locul in caree fisierul
<claudiu> apoi sudo dpkg -i fisierul.deb
<pretender> sudo dpkg -i LibO_3.4.5_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US
<pretender> dpkg: error processing LibO_3.4.5_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US (--install):
<pretender>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<pretender> Errors were encountered while processing:
<pretender>  LibO_3.4.5_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US
<DoctorD> pe laptopu asta: http://www.emag.ro/laptopuri/notebook-samsung-np300e5z-a01ro-cu-procesor-intel-174-pentium-174-dual-core-b940-20ghz-3gb-320gb-intel-174-hd-graphics-free-dos--pNP300E5Z-A01RO pun ubuntu pe 32 sau 64 ?
<DoctorD> pe laptopu asta: http://www.emag.ro/laptopuri/notebook-samsung-np300e5z-a01ro-cu-procesor-intel-174-pentium-174-dual-core-b940-20ghz-3gb-320gb-intel-174-hd-graphics-free-dos--pNP300E5Z-A01RO pun ubuntu pe 32 sau 64 ?
<goth> !seen nkn
<Libertiny> goth: nkn was last seen in #ubuntu-ro 10 weeks, 0 days, 23 hours, 37 minutes, and 28 seconds ago: * nkn is going to eat
<goth> gr8
<nomemory> salut
<tudor32> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-18
<sorin> salut
<Guest93661> careva pe aici
<Guest93661> ?
<DoctorD> e careva
<DoctorD> ?????????
<tudor32> e careva?
<DoctorD> e careva ??!
<Cracknel> DoctorD: nu
<DoctorD> pe bune
<DoctorD> ajutama cu ceva Cracknel
<DoctorD> am un laptop samsung
<DoctorD> care nu imi mergea wifi -ul pe ubuntu
<DoctorD> :(
<DoctorD> ce putea fi ?
<DoctorD> daca il instalez din nou, ma poti ajuta ?
<DoctorD> ca am instalat m$ sa vad daca macat merge pe asta..si merge..numa ca a trebuit sa iau driverul de pe net
<DoctorD> deci..?
<Cracknel> ce placa e?
<DoctorD> placa wireless e intel
<Cracknel> ubuntu o vede?
<DoctorD> tocmai
<DoctorD> nici nu o vede
<Cracknel> posibil sa fie o problema de activare...
<DoctorD> activare de unde ?
<Cracknel> tasta/combinatia de taste
<DoctorD> nu nu
<DoctorD> am incercat
<DoctorD> nu are treaba
<Cracknel> led-ul indicator arata ca o activeaza?
<DoctorD> nu cred ca am led
<DoctorD> verific acum daca am
<DoctorD> nam led
<DoctorD> nu are treaba cu tastele
<DoctorD> nici la video nu pot sa dau macar pe al treilea punct (ala cu normal din visual effects
<DoctorD> zice ca nu exista drviere
<DoctorD> nu inteleg
<DoctorD> laptopu e model nou din cate am observat
<DoctorD> poate fi o problema asta ?
<Cracknel> ... bine, instaleaza ubuntu ca asa n-am cum sa te ajut
<Cracknel> am nevoie de detalii :)
<DoctorD> daca instalezi
<DoctorD> poti garatanca pot rezolva ?
<Cracknel> nu garantez, dar sunt sanse sa se poata
<DoctorD> bun. acum ma pun sa instalez
<Cracknel> Ubuntu 11.10 ai incercat?
<Cracknel> e posibil sa se fi rezolvat intre timp :P
<DoctorD> pai am sa fac asa
<DoctorD> instalez direct 10.04 si fac upgrade sau fac un burn cu ultima versiune de ubuntu ?
<DoctorD> Cracknel
<Cracknel> uhmm... n-ai un amarat de stick?
<DoctorD> nam
<DoctorD> dar nu e problema
<DoctorD> zi ce sa fac
<Cracknel> eh... baga 10.04 pentru moment
<Cracknel> si vedem cum il carpim
<DoctorD> da...da stii care e treaba ?
<DoctorD> ca daca o sa fac upgradeuri
<DoctorD> o sa inebunesc
<DoctorD> stau ore
<Cracknel> formatezi si instalezi de pe CD :))
<DoctorD> de aia intreb...
<DoctorD> pai e posibil sa mearga si pe 10.04 ?
<Cracknel> vedem...
<DoctorD> ok..acum alta intrebare
<Cracknel> doar sa vad si eu niste detalii legate de model
<DoctorD> laptopu suprta 64
<DoctorD> sa bag 32 sau 64 ?
<DoctorD> am 3 gb ram
<DoctorD> si sigur nu fac upgrade
<Cracknel> 64
<DoctorD> atunci tre sa fac un burn
<DoctorD> mai stai prin preajma ?
<Cracknel> pune pe 32 daca n-ai acum, macar sa stii daca poti face ceva
<Cracknel> mai stau 1-2 ore
<DoctorD> pai si daca o sa vreau 12.04 LTS ..?
<DoctorD> pe 64
<Cracknel> ... pune cum vrei :)
<DoctorD> are importanta daca e pe 32 sau 64 ?
<Cracknel> iti dai seama ca ai un plus de performanta pe 64 biti la unele aplicatii...
<DoctorD> na..pe mine ma intereseaza just music/video/youtube..things like this
<DoctorD> pe asusul asta am atheros
<DoctorD> pe samsung e intel
<DoctorD> LAN-ul imi merge
<DoctorD> si crezi ca treaba cu partea video pot rezolva ? adica eu nu pot avea deloc un desktop mai friendly
<DoctorD> ?
<Cracknel> ce placa video? tot intel?
<Cracknel> DoctorD: 
<DoctorD> dap
<DoctorD> tot intel
<DoctorD> e de rau ?
<Cracknel> trebuia sa mearga din prima
<Cracknel> incercam un upgrade de kernel, poate ajuta :)
<DoctorD> pai..nu prea
<DoctorD> ok
<DoctorD> nici nu stiu cum sa fac..sa intru de pe laptopu ala pe chat ?
<DoctorD> dupa ce instalez ubuntu ?
<DoctorD> adica raman aici, si intru si de acolo sa postez de pe pastebin
<Cracknel> cum crezi ca iti e mai usor
<DoctorD> oricum, merge brici, doar ca astea doua chestii sunt problema : video si wirelessu
<DoctorD> fata de 1 gb si 1.6 ghz dual core
<DoctorD> asta are 3 gb, 2.0 dual coare 2 mb cache 320 gb
<DoctorD> si procesor nou aparut in 2011
<DoctorD> pe 32nm
<DoctorD> de aia ma gandeam ..sa nu fie din cauza asta
<DoctorD>  50%
<Cracknel> probabil un kernel mai nou rezolva problema
<DoctorD> sa vedem. ar fi bine
<DoctorD> te cintesc cu multe beri
<DoctorD> daca merge
<DoctorD> cand ne intalnim la floss
<DoctorD> ;))
<Cracknel> mai e pana atunci :)
<DoctorD> ehh
<DoctorD> trece repede
<DoctorD> deja e a 3a saptamana din an
<DoctorD> ce imi place la laptopul asta..si cred ca la toate astea noi..au anti reflexive
<DoctorD> pe cand asta pe caer stau acuma, nu pot sa ies afara cu el ca nu mai vad nimic :))
<DoctorD> 80%
<Cracknel> lasa ca am vazut laptop... oglinda
<Cracknel> te vezi in el si la luminozitate maxima
<DoctorD> ;))
<DoctorD> a pai..na...tehnologiile is mai vechi
<Cracknel> bun sa-ti faci freza in el...
<DoctorD> cel putin, asta pe care stau, are vreo 5 ani
<DoctorD> mai evolueaza lucrurile
<Cracknel> e nou, dar e ieftin
<DoctorD> cum..e mai nou si nare anti reflexive ?
<DoctorD> deci inseamna ca nu toate au ;))
<Cracknel> mda, e super lucios
<DoctorD> vrea sa te excita :))
<Cracknel> si-a luat prietena mea ca era ieftin si perfect pentru ce are ea nevoie
<Cracknel> 1200 lei
<DoctorD> bun bun:D
<DoctorD> ieftin
<DoctorD> si eu tot asa am sa ma indrept unul pentru mine. ca asta nu e al meu..(samsungul)
<Cracknel> performanta de netbook, dar ecran de 15,6
<DoctorD> stii care e chestia
<DoctorD> mai mult de 20 mil nu se merita pt. un laptop
<DoctorD> ca se duc tehnologiile astea repede
<DoctorD> in 5 ani e varza
<Cracknel> bine, are un APU de la AMD si are GPU ok
<Cracknel> se misca Unity superb!
<DoctorD> :D
<DoctorD> ce specs are ?
<Cracknel> si tine bateria de te plictisesti
<Cracknel> http://www.emag.ro/laptopuri/notebook-hp-compaq-presario-cq57-375sq-cu-procesor-amd-dual-core-e-300-130ghz-2gb-320gb-amd-radeon-hd-6310m-free-dos-negru--pQJ071EA
<DoctorD> tot de pe emag;))
<DoctorD> si eu tot de pe emag lam luat
<DoctorD> e un samsung la 1650 ron
<Cracknel> ala cu i3?
<DoctorD> are procesor similar cu i3
<DoctorD> http://www.emag.ro/laptopuri/notebook-samsung-np300e5z-a01ro-cu-procesor-intel-174-pentium-174-dual-core-b940-20ghz-3gb-320gb-intel-174-hd-graphics-free-dos--pNP300E5Z-A01RO
<DoctorD> asta
<Cracknel> cat te tine bateria?
<DoctorD> inca nu lam testat
<DoctorD> dar cred ca vreo 3 ore
<DoctorD> 4 chiar..
<Cracknel> asta e cel mai important lucru :))
<DoctorD> neah..nu e pt. mine :D
<DoctorD> eu vreau ceva sami tina la un 6 ore
<DoctorD> sa fac ilegalitati :)) pe la hotspoturi
<DoctorD> ok. am instalat ubuntu. fac updateurile ?
<Cracknel> da
<DoctorD> ca am ceva updateuri pe aici
<DoctorD> ok
<Cracknel> eu ma uit de un kernel...
<DoctorD> ok. :)
<DoctorD> ciudat ca a venit instalat cu FREEDos
<Cracknel> cred ca incercam direct cu ultimul :)
<DoctorD> ce era sa fac cu el :))?
<Cracknel> e bine ca n-ai dat banii pe windows ;)
<DoctorD> incercam cu ce vrei tu fratie!
<DoctorD> da pai nici nu intentionam
<DoctorD> abia asteptam sa instalez linux
<DoctorD> dar ma dezamagit partea asta
<DoctorD> cu wirelessu si video
<Cracknel> ai pus pe 32 sau pe 64 biti pana la urma?
<DoctorD> 32
<DoctorD> am instalat  cu originalu
<DoctorD> nare rost deocamdata cu 64
<DoctorD> cand o sa se mute toate softurile pe 64
<DoctorD> ma mut si eu :))
<DoctorD> ma uit pe factura
<DoctorD> si ma ingrozesc sami bag p**a
<DoctorD> 320 ron numa TVA
<DoctorD> deci daca mi l-ar fi vandut asa la negru ..il luam cu 13 mil :))
<Cracknel> pai ce soft n-ai pe 64 biti?
<Cracknel> skype?
<Cracknel> si poate ceva codecuri idioate care nu-s folosite de nimeni
<DoctorD> nu nu, nu am zis ca nu am.
<Cracknel> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?pid=131210#p131210
<DoctorD> spuneam ca deocamdata las pe 32
<DoctorD> ca aveam si originalu si sa ma ajuti sa fac si asta
<Cracknel> vezi link-ul ala catre forum
<DoctorD> da am intrat..
<DoctorD> in 8 minute se termina si updateul de downloadat
<DoctorD> ce sa fac cu linku ?
<DoctorD> scriu in terminal ce e scris pt. 32 bits ?
<Cracknel> pai vezi acolo exact comenzile ca sa descarci si sa instalezi linux 3.2.1
<Cracknel> mda, alea pe 32 biti
<DoctorD> oook
<Cracknel> chiar sunt curios cum se comporta Ubuntu 10.04 cu Linux 3.2 :P
<Cracknel> 10.04 cred ca vine cu 2.6.32
<DoctorD> pai e rau sau e bine :))?
<Cracknel> vedem dupa reboot :P
<Cracknel> de obicei nu-s probleme
<DoctorD> bun
<Cracknel> cum merge?
<DoctorD> se instaleaza updateurile
<DoctorD> cred ca o sa dureze ..of
<DoctorD> deci fac updateurile alea dupa 32 de pe forum
<DoctorD> si revin cu detalii
<DoctorD> sper sa mai fi pe aici
<DoctorD> auzi
<DoctorD> daca era
<DoctorD> se combina floss camp
<DoctorD> cu blog event ?
<DoctorD> ca, cunosteam pe cineva de acolo si imi spunea ca si ei vor sa faca o iesire, numa ca au hotarat deja de pe acum
<DoctorD> si sunt curios daca sar combina floss camp + alt grup
<DoctorD> am fi fost mai multi
<Cracknel> nu cred ca intereseaza pe nimeni sa fie "aglomerat"
<Cracknel> si mai ales "poluat"
<DoctorD> ai dreptate..la asta ma gandeam si eu acuma :))
<DoctorD> plus ca ..nu sunt pe aceeasi lungime de unde
<DoctorD> si chiar ca ar fi "freaky ":))
<DoctorD> Cracknel
<DoctorD> daca iesi de pe net si nu reusesc, mai poti maine sa ma ajuti ?
<DoctorD> sa-mi spui si o ora cand te gasesc pe aici
<Cracknel> daca-mi amintesc sa deschid clientul de IRC...
<DoctorD> iti shareuesti idul de ceva ?
<DoctorD> yahoo, skype..habar nam
<DoctorD> ceva pe care stai..daca vrei. daca nu e in regula..un telefon :))
<Cracknel> toata ziua sunt online, doar ca o sa fiu la lucru :)
<DoctorD> a, inteleg
<Cracknel> printre picaturi pot sa te mai ajut...
<DoctorD> pai nici nu vreau sa te deranjez tare
<DoctorD> atat, doar sa-mi raspunzi scurt 
<DoctorD> o sa fac eu reserach una alta
<DoctorD> [23:44] <Cracknel> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?pid=131210#p131210
<doctorul> cracknel: http://pastebin.com/zwFfKd8b
<doctorul> http://pastebin.com/Yw0ZyZH5
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-19
 * grabiel salutare tuturor
<grabiel> de cateva zile ma confrunt cu o problema la instalare ubuntu: 
<grabiel> dupa instalare dau eneter
<grabiel> enter
<grabiel> calcu isi da restart
<grabiel> si in loc sa intre in sistemul de operare
<grabiel> imi apare un ecran negru
<grabiel> unde scrie sa ma loghez
<grabiel> bag userul si parola
<grabiel> si imi zice sa folosesc comanda sudo 
<grabiel> si atat
<grabiel> nu se mai intampla nimic
<grabiel> a mai patit cineva asta?
<grabiel> calcul este un fujitsu siemens, 3400+, 1 gb ram, hdd 80, video pci de 128
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-22
<alinrus> vreun utilizator firefox online?
<DoruHush> 3.6
<alinrus> ioi, cautam un minim 8 :)
<mannius> Salutari tuturor.
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-15
<CaiusValerius> sal
<CaiusValerius> foloseşte careva xfce4 în ubuntu 12.04?
<sbivol> CaiusValerius: salut. kde aici
<CaiusValerius> mda...
<CaiusValerius> am avut xubuntu 12.04
<CaiusValerius> dar aveam proble3me cu wi-fi
<CaiusValerius> am reinstalat ubuntu 12.04 şi toate bune şi frumoase
<CaiusValerius> am încercat să instalez xfce4 şi... BUM!
<CaiusValerius> probleme cu wi-fi
<CaiusValerius> şi nu ştiu de ce!?
<CaiusValerius> asta e, am trecut pe gnome classic, deşi nu e prea configurabil
<CaiusValerius> să îl fac mai spartan
<CaiusValerius> :)
<sbivol> nu prea cred să fie legat mediul grafic de wifi
<sbivol> decît nuanțe de genul wicd sau networkmanager
<sbivol> oricum, driverul ar trebui să fie unul și același
<CaiusValerius> mă jucasem şi cu wicd dar nu aveam posibilitatea de a lucra cu modemul usb
<CaiusValerius> aşa că am reinstalat xubuntu
<CaiusValerius> să fie probleme cu kernelul?
<CaiusValerius> de la 3.2.xxx35 la 36...
<CaiusValerius> la ăsta au început problemele
<sbivol> poți trece oricînd pe o versiune mai veche de nucleu
<CaiusValerius> am încercat şi asta
<CaiusValerius> nu a mai vrut să meargă
<CaiusValerius> în ubuntu nu sunt probleme
<sbivol> în plus, pentru modemul USB este sakis-3g. Îl poți folosi împreună cu Wick sau chiar cu NetworkManager http://www.sakis3g.org/#downloading
<sbivol> s/Wick/Wicd
<CaiusValerius> mai pierde conexiunea, dar se reconectează şi stă suficient de stabil
<CaiusValerius> mersi
<CaiusValerius> o să instalez xfce4 şi voi vedea ce e
<sbivol> CaiusValerius: am impresia că faci multe reinstalări :) mai ușor ar fi să instalezi grub pe un flash usb, să arunci pe flash 4-5 iso-uri cu diverse variante de *buntu și să le testezi. eventual poți arunca și un fișier casper-rw de 2GB, ca să poți păstra sistemul modificat după repornirea calculatorului
<sbivol> eu așa fac cu versiunile daily-live de Kubuntu, pentru că-mi trebuie să testez periodic traducerile
<CaiusValerius> e adevărat!
<CaiusValerius> m-a prins flama în această privinţă
<CaiusValerius> dar...
<CaiusValerius> mă voi linişti
<CaiusValerius> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-19
<sbivol> FlowRiser, gili, Guest52801, ibancioiu, ocsi-bm: salut! cineva dintre voi folosește Kubuntu? mă interesează opinii referitor la traducerea KDE/Kubuntu
<FlowRiser> sbivol, da, recent am inceput sa folosesc kubuntu
<ibancioiu> am folosit kubuntu in trecut :)
<FlowRiser> suntem atat de putini aici ca ai putut sa ne enumeri pe toti =))
<FlowRiser> sbivol, sincer, ti-ai putea folosi timpul facand ceva mai productiv decat sa traduci kde/kubuntu
<sbivol> mă ocup de cîțiva ani de traducerea KDE în română și m-am gîndit să sondez piața :)
<FlowRiser> sbivol, nu stiu cati dintre noi chiar folosesc traducerile :D
<sbivol> FlowRiser: traduc în primul rînd din egoism, adică pentru că-mi place să fie în română aplicațiile pe care le folosesc
<sbivol> dacă traducerile sînt utile și altora, nu pot decît să măbucur
<ocsi-bm> eu unul, nu folosesc SO in romana
<sbivol> ocsi-bm: din vreun motiv anume?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, gandeste-te ca daca ai folosit toata viata SO si softuri in engleza, nu-ti mai vine sa folosesti alta limba decat daca chiar trebuie...
<ocsi-bm> m-am obisnuit cu US
<FlowRiser> sbivol, poate pot sa te ajut, totusi in demersul tau
<FlowRiser> in prezent, ma ocup cu tematizarea kde-greeterului, voi lucra cot la cot cu autorul lui; Voi propune mai multe limbi pentru temele pentru greeter, si ma voi pune pe programat;)
<FlowRiser> sbivol, pana in 13.04 o sa ai si login screenul in romana :D
<sbivol> FlowRiser: am tradus lightdm-kde-greeter și tot ce mai ține de kde pentru lightdm
<sbivol> dar era o problemă în lightdm că nu încărca traducerile. îmi pare că au rezolvat-o recent
<FlowRiser> sbivol, ciudat, nu e nimic in sursa ...
<sbivol> http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/team/ro/playground-base/
<sbivol> e tradus de ceva vreme, complet
<FlowRiser> sbivol, atunci, vezi ca in 1-2 saptamani vor aparea 2 teme noi
<FlowRiser> sbivol, te ocupi de traduceri si pt unity/compiz ?
<sbivol> FlowRiser: să-mi dai un ping cînd apar temele LightDM noi. 
<sbivol> nu, de Unity deloc, dar ceva tradusesem în compiz prin 2008. Însă era dezorganizată treaba pe la Compiz, n-am idee ce s-a întîmplat cu traducerile acolo
<FlowRiser> sbivol, uite, eu pe langa treaba mea la kde-lightdm, mai fac si un greeter nou pt lightdm fara librarii kde, doar cpp si qt; Cand o sa-l termin, poate ma ajuti cu tradusul :D
<sbivol> ocsi-bm: eu m-am implicat în toată treaba asta cu open-source după ce am primit prin 2005 un disc cu Mandrake Linux care avea KDE în română. pe atunci n-aveam internet și nu credeam că pot exista aplicații în română. dacă măcar un om va adera la spiritul open-source datorită faptului că a văzut KDE 4 în română, voi fi fericit
<sbivol> FlowRiser: sigur că te ajut
<FlowRiser> sbivol, sincer credeam ca romanii sunt inactivi in open-source ...
<FlowRiser> sbivol, mersi ca m-ai facut sa cred :)
<sbivol> FlowRiser: de ce inactivi?! Cristian Oneț face treabă bună în KMymoney. Valentin Rusu a implementat KSecretsService, Florin-Cătălin Russen traduce Mandriva (uneltele lor specifice) și cîteva aplicații KDE
<FlowRiser> sbivol, de exemplu, cand  mi-am instalat linux, canalul asta era gol ...
<sbivol> în IRC am intrat prima dată în viață cu creo lună în urmă, așa că n-am amintiri în acest domeniu 
<sbivol> s/creo/vreo/
<FlowRiser> prima conversatie pe canalul acesta (intr-o luna de zile) este cu tine ...
<FlowRiser> nu glumesc.
<sbivol> :) am mai vorbit cu vreo doi oameni pe acest canal săptămîna trecută
<FlowRiser> sbivol, cat noroc ai :)) Oricum, mai zi-mi daca stii de romani in proiecte kde; legate de kde-workspace, ma intereseaza 
<sbivol> am să-ncerc să-l ademenesc pe Cristian Oneț
<sbivol> ibancioiu: cît de „trecut” era cînd ai folosit Kubuntu?
<ibancioiu> un an
<ibancioiu> sau1 jumate
<ibancioiu> :(
<sbivol> în Ro sau En?
<sbivol> limba
<sbivol> ibancioiu: ping :)
<ibancioiu> en
<sbivol> eh...
<sbivol> FlowRiser: ref. la traduceri, le încerci / le vei încerca?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, da, mai incerc o data; am instalat o vers noua a lightdmului si nu-mi mai pornea, astfel am ramas innafara sistemului; si am dezinstalat pachetele recente
<FlowRiser> sbivol, acum se descarca
<FlowRiser> In plus, trebuie sa le incerc; sa vad daca merg O.o
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-20
<sbivol> salut, lume
<sbivol> FlowRiser: ai reușit să testezi Kubuntu 13.04?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, nu, vreau sa mai astept ceva timp, sa-mi apara si driverele pt placa video
<sbivol> ce placă?
<sbivol> *ce fel de placă
<FlowRiser> sbivol, at radeon HD 5570, merge bine doar pe driverele beta
<FlowRiser> sbivol, asa cu driverele cu care vine ubuntu merge bine, dar doar pe OS, pe blender sau daca rulez niste jocuri ...
<sbivol> FlowRiser: hmmm... eu tot Radeon am. Deci încă n-avem driveer binar pentru 13.04?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, ba da, poti sa-l iei de pe site-ul amd;
<FlowRiser> sbivol, ultima data am incercat acum o luna
<FlowRiser> sbivol, s-ar putea sa fi iesit din beta driverul, totusi
<sbivol> eu încă stau pe 12.10, cu KDE 4.9.98
<sbivol> cred că mai aștept vreo lună pînă să-mi pun 13.04 pe calculatorul meu de lucru
<sbivol> aseară am instalat 13.04 pe netbook-ul unui verișor
<sbivol> cu grafică Intel (cred că Poulsbo, că-i Atom procesorul). Dar merge foarte bine
<sbivol> am găsit cîteva lucruri stranii în interfața pentru Netbook
<sbivol> FlowRiser: cu Plasma ai vreo tangență?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, vreau sa ma apuc sa invat ce e cu plasma; voi avea nevoie pt o idee de-a mea
<sbivol> ce idee?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, un launcher de aplicatii
<sbivol> FlowRiser: trăiesc cu impresia că sînt multe din astea. nu-i așa?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, da, asa este :D Dar e un experiment grozav sa-ti dai seama cum merge compizul sau plasma-ul :D
<FlowRiser> sbivol, am reusit sa-mi dau seama cum sa-l aduc "in prim plan" cu compizul, acum mai am de vazut pe plasma
<FlowRiser> sbivol, ai notebook ? Cum iti booteaza kde-ul ?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, cam cat de repede, adica ?
<sbivol> în KDE de ferestre se ocupă KWin, plasma n-are treabă cu ele
<sbivol> FlowRiser: netbook, din alea microscopice. Kubuntu se încarcă repede, mai ales dacă-l compari cu Windowsu' din fabrică. KDE merge brici, dar ecranul e complet negru după ce introduci parola la autentificare. peste vreo 5 secunde încep să apară tapetul, barele și restul chestiilor
<sbivol> probabil e ceva în neregulă cu felul în care plasma-desktop calculează cînd să închidă ecranul de întîmpinare
<FlowRiser> sbivol, inseamna ca doar eu am problema pe netbook cu kde-ul ... dureaza 3-4 minute sa se incarce tot O.o 1,6 Ghz Intel Atom, 1 gb RAM ...
<FlowRiser> sbivol, DA
<FlowRiser> sbivol, daca dezactivez plasma-desktop ... merge instant
<FlowRiser> sbivol, si daca il activez manual se aprinde in 3-4 secunde
<FlowRiser> sbivol, renunt la kde pt laptop, incerc lubuntu
<sbivol> FlowRiser: la mine s-a instalat automat cu plasma-netbook, nu plasma-desktop
<FlowRiser> sbivol ... interesant ...
<sbivol> oricum, diferența e numai de aranjare și de controale. trebuie să lucreze la fel ambele
<FlowRiser> sbivol, o sa incerc sa instalez kubuntu din nou, poate cine stie ...
<sbivol> încearcă daily-live, de pe un flash USB. ai să-ți faci o idee, ce l puțin
<FlowRiser> sbivol, problema mea este ca pe netbookul asta nu am ecran, hehe; i-am luat lcd-ul pt un robot de-al meu :D
<FlowRiser> sbivol, il pun la loc mai incolo, dupa ce fac niste debug la robotel
<sbivol> aha, înseamnă că el după dimensiunea monitorului determină ce variantă de plasma să folosească
<sbivol> pot să-ți fac un video dacă vrei, să vezi cum se încarcă ca să compari
<FlowRiser> sbivol, daca vrei, da :D
<FlowRiser> sbivol, apreciez ajutorul :)
 * sbivol face un video pentru FlowRiser
 * sbivol convertește video...
<sbivol> FlowRiser: poftim cip.md/raring-netbook.mkv
<sbivol> http://cip.md/raring-netbook.mkv
<FlowRiser> mersi frumos :D
<sbivol> cu plăcere. în total încărcarea îi ia ~1 minut
<sbivol> e mega-lent hdd-ul în aparatele astea
<FlowRiser> sbivol, iti dau dreptate in legatura cu hdd-ul ... mai ales ca kde depinde foarte mult de swap. Multumesc frumos :D
<FlowRiser> La mine dupa ce imi apare desktopul, mai dureaza un minut sa fie responsiv la comenzi
<sbivol> acesta are tot 1GB RAM
<FlowRiser> La mine dupa ce imi apare desktopul, mai dureaza un minut sa fie responsiv la comenzi
<FlowRiser> sbivol, am reincercat kubuntu ... tot se misca prea incet :( MI-am bagat lubuntu, merge parfum pe netbook :D Oricum imi fac majoritatea muncii din terminal ... Mersi frumos pt ajutor, ar trebui sa experimentezi sa vezi cat de repede poti sa-ti faci netbookul sa booteze kde-ul, ar putea sa fie interesant :D
<FlowRiser> Imi booteaza lubuntu in 15 secunde
<FlowRiser> Si este perfect responsiv dupaia
<sbivol> acesta merge acceptabil și cu kde. e al cuiva care nu se pricepe în Linux deloc, așa că KDE îi va fi mai intuitiv
<sbivol> sper
<FlowRiser> sbivol, sincer, unity este muult mai intuitiv si decat windowsul si decat kde-ul
<FlowRiser> sbivol, sunt si niste video-uri pe yt in care isi pune cineva mama sa foloseasca sisteme de operare, iar unity l-a invatat cel mai repede, dupa parerea mea
<sbivol> FlowRiser: am lucrat puțin (cîteva ore) cu Unity pe calculatorul cuiva, arăta bine. totuși în ochii mei nu depășea KDE :)
<FlowRiser> sbivol, depinde de fiecare, mie imi plac ambele :D Unity, este aerisit, lucrezi repede pe el din cauza launcherului; Kde-ul are un desktop grozav, o comunitate bine organizata, dar din pacate porneste putin mai greu decat unity-ul
<sbivol> depinde în ce termeni discutăm
<sbivol> pe laptopul meu pornește repede, pe desktop tot
<sbivol> ce-i drept, pe ambele am discuri de 7200RPM, pe cînd pe netbook mi-i și groază să verific cîte rotații are
<FlowRiser> sbivol, hehe, si mie la fel; Eu doar vreau sa ajung cat mai repede in terminal cand pornesc linuxul, asa m-am obisnuit;
<sbivol> în fine, bine că avem de unde alege :)
<FlowRiser> sbivol, adevarat graiesti
<sbivol> prea sîntem alintați noi, utilizatorii de Linux
<FlowRiser> sbivol, oh vai 5400rpm pe netbookul meu, nu-i de mirare ca de-abia merge swapul
<sbivol> FlowRiser: s-au ieftinit SSD-urile ;)
<FlowRiser> sbivol, cand o sa-mi mai desfac netbookul o sa vad daca pot pune ssd pe el, buna idee
<sbivol> sigur că poți, e exact ca un disc de 2,5"
<FlowRiser> si la conectori/mufe ?
<FlowRiser> sau exista adaptoare ? 
<sbivol> da, e identic pe dinafară
<FlowRiser> habar n-aveam
<sbivol> același conector SATA
<FlowRiser> ahh
<FlowRiser> la mn la notebook, am ATA
<sbivol> cum așa? credeam că toate-s SATA la netbook-uri...
<sbivol> doar e o gamă relativ recentă de produse
<FlowRiser> hmm, asa scrie pe disk configul de pe lubuntu
<FlowRiser> o sa ma uit mai indeaproape miercuri cand imi vine noul lcd
<sbivol> e ușor să afli: execută „mount”
<sbivol> vezi dacă dispozitivele montate sînt /dev/sdX sau /dev/hdX
<FlowRiser> sbivol, aveai dreptate, este sata
<sbivol> sda -> SATA, hda -> IDE
<FlowRiser> sbivol, deci ar trebui sa mearga un ssd pe el
<sbivol> deci, poți să-ți pui un SSD fără nicio grijă
<FlowRiser> chiar acum ma uit pe okazii :D
<FlowRiser> vad ca sunt relativ ieftine 200 lei - 30/40Gb
<sbivol> relativ :) oricum, diferența de viteză e foarte mare
<FlowRiser> da, am vazut niste demo-uri pe yt, e incredibil ce diferenta fac O.o
#ubuntu-ro 2014-01-14
<pirea> salutare
<pirea> Anuska ai 12.04?
<pirea> V3n3RiX ai ubuntu 12.04?
<V3n3RiX> nope...gentoo :)
<pirea> da-mi si mie math.h :(
<pirea> ca cineva nu stie sa foloseasca linkerul si mi-a stricat biblioteca
<pirea> :|
<V3n3RiX> am mai multe math.h
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<V3n3RiX> vrei /usr/include/math.h ?
<pirea> da
<pirea> a luat el o biblioteca math.h de nu stiu unde
<pirea> si a pus.o acolo
<pirea> si da erori peste erori
<V3n3RiX> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6539285/math.h
<pirea> merci
<epsilon1> cum se seteaza o adresa statica IP in Ubuntu 12.04lts?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-01-19
<vanea> este cineva pe aici?
<vanea> fuck
<Anuska> pf ce injura lumea 
<fdd> așa-i? :))
<fdd> băieții o avut ceva întâlnire în București.
<ovidiu-florin> Anuska: unde?
<fdd> AICI.
<fdd> cum unde?
<Anuska> aici
<fdd> [18:40:50] <vanea> fuck
<fdd> what the fuck is that!?!?!?!
<Anuska> what the fuck
<Anuska> nu vad cand a iesit
<fdd> [18:40:50] <vanea> fuck
<fdd> [18:40:52] * vanea (~Adium@host-static-37-75-90-215.moldtelecom.md) has left #ubuntu-ro
<Anuska> dar a zis: e cineva aici..
<fdd> după 2 secunde.
<Anuska> dupa care min 11:39:09 ceva de genu
<Anuska> cred
<Anuska> si la 2 minute sau 1min a iesit
<Anuska> =))))))
<fdd> da.
<fdd> :))
<Anuska> cum dracu pornesc botul asta
<Anuska> https://github.com/oftn/oftn-bot
<Anuska> daca il bag pe linux?
<Anuska> e misto ca execut comenzi javascript in el
<fdd> pff.
<fdd> node.
<fdd> node.js.
<Anuska> ?
<fdd> am avut experiențe foarte neplăcute cu Node. :))
<fdd> când mi-am instalat Ghost.
<fdd> platforma aia de blogging.
<Anuska> asta e ircbot
<fdd> da, dar e în node.hs,.
<fdd> js.
<Anuska> mda
<fdd> și pare complex.
<Anuska> ma bag sa mai fac ceva exercitii java
<Anuska> javascript
<ovidiu-florin> Qt careva?
<fdd> yes, I'm cute.
<mokush> ovidiu-florin: ai grija aici in cusca leilor gtk
<ovidiu-florin> cine folosește GTK?
<ovidiu-florin> Ubuntu a trecut pe Qt
<ovidiu-florin> la o laltă cu mulți alții
<ovidiu-florin> (bună dinimeața Ubuntu)
<mokush> ovidiu-florin: inca trece. dar e totusi gnome, inca
<ovidiu-florin> mokush: e Unity
<mokush> ovidiu-florin: unity plus juma' ecosistemul gnome
<ovidiu-florin> aplicațiile cu care vine Ubuntu nu sunt dezvoltate în cadrul proiectului Ubuntu
<mokush> ovidiu-florin: nu sunt complet la curent, dar din cate stiu mentin fork de settings si nautilus.
#ubuntu-ro 2015-01-13
<CataLau> Salut. E cineva on care ma poate ajuta?
<CataLau> Vreau sa configurez un server pe rds? Imi puteti spune cum?
#ubuntu-ro 2015-01-17
<Htibi> Bună ziua.
<Htibi> Vă rog o traducere pentru următorul:
<Htibi> worker thread error because the following item
#ubuntu-ro 2015-01-18
<n1ghtwatch> hello
<n1ghtwatch> anybody here?
<n1ghtwatch> ubuntulog, ubuntu e de kkt
<V3n3RiX> :))))
<n1ghtwatch> ceee comunitate mare are ubuntu
<n1ghtwatch> in romania ma refere
<n1ghtwatch> un bot stricat si some dormant ppl
<n1ghtwatch> pana si roentgen e aici
<n1ghtwatch> roentgen, ce faci retardule?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-19
<crismblog> Neața
<malex__> salut ma poate ajuta si pe mine cineva?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-20
<crismblog> Neața
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-23
<crismblog> Neața
#ubuntu-ro 2017-01-19
 * gcosmin salut
<Cracknel> hello
#ubuntu-ro 2018-01-17
<Kerd> cineva ce le are cu programatul sau grafica aici ?
#ubuntu-ro 2018-01-21
<void9> ping
